# Umrichter via Profibus Parametrieren/Programmieren



## buffi4711 (24 Mai 2007)

Hallo,  ich würde gerne div Umrichter via Profibus von der SPS aus programmieren.

Bei SEW geht das laut Unterlagen via Parameterkanal.

Hat das schon mal einer umgesetzt?

Kann man dann auch den Umriuchter mittels eines Rezeptes an div Motoren anpassen, ohne jedesmal alle Parameter per Hand zu senden?

Es soll ein Prüffeld für Servomotore div. Hersteller gebaut werden.

Danke und Grüße Buffi4711


----------



## Lipperlandstern (24 Mai 2007)

Ich habe mal bei einem Servo von SEW  über den Parameterkanal div. Parameter verändert. Auf der HP von SEW findest Du einen Baustein mit Erklärung. De hab ich genutzt und hat gut geklappt


----------



## Maxl (24 Mai 2007)

Bei SEW ist das möglich. Allerdings sind die ganzen Motorparameter nicht offiziell dokumentiert, es ist also relativ schwierig, alle Motorparameter auf der SPS abzuspeichern.

Eine Möglichkeit wäre die Verwendung eines SEW-Tools, welches aus der MoviTools-Log-Datei, welche beim Download einer Parameterdatei erzeugt wird, einen DB erzeugen kann. Jedoch funktioniert das nur bei den Umrichtern, welche noch nicht das Var-Data Protokoll verwenden - also nur bei Movidrive A und Movidrive compact.
Abgesehen davon ist es recht umständlich, fremde Servo-Motoren an einem SEW-Regler zu betreiben (offiziell geht das nur mit Unterstützung von SEW).


Wie das ganze bei Lenze aussieht, weiß ich nicht. Bei einem 8200vector FU war das recht einfach möglich - es reichten 15 oder 20 Parameter. Bei den Servo-Antrieben sind es sicher wesentlich mehr.



Eine Alternative wäre die Verwendung einer B&R-Steuerung mit B&R Servoreglern. Bei B&R werden die Antriebparameter generell auf der Steuerung hinterlegt und beim Hochlauf auf den Regler geladen.
Mit ein paar zeilen Programm kann man beliebige Parametermodule zum Antrieb laden. Probelmatisch wird es nur, wenn verschiedene Geber zum Einsatz kommen. Der Abwechselnde Betrieb z.B. von  Endat und Hiperface-Gebern wird nicht funktionieren.


mfg
Maxl


----------

